# Trying to find which army has the best magic



## oneway (Jul 27, 2011)

I am trying to find out which army has the best magic


----------



## Tanarri (Jun 23, 2011)

Best magic or best wizards?

For wizards I would say lizardmen, high elves, or Daemons.(psst ..... a skaven grey seer on a screaming bell) 

For actual best magic I am not sure. It really comes down to what you want from your magic. I think most would agree the lore of life is a little over powered and most armies have access to it. From the basic lores I also like death and shadow. The warriors of chaos lore are more powerful then the daemons lore. Tomb kings lore is amazing for them. I am a huge fan of both skaven lores.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

what about empire wizards, dont they have access to nearly all the lores of magic


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

"Best" really isn't quantifiable. Some armies like High Elves, Empire, and Lizardmen have access to all the rulebook lores. Most other armies have their own lore and maybe a choice of a couple rulebook ones, so they're significantly more flexible. Orcs and Goblins and Skaven can bring some very inexpensive low-level casters who know some decent support spells. And then there are Ogre Butchers and Sorcerers of Chaos who're able to fight in close combat pretty well and can take care of themselves while they're buffing the elite units of their respective armies. 

No matter what, however, magic is a support element in Fantasy, and it won't win the game on its own. Vampire Counts, Tomb Kings, High Elves, and Dark Elves all rely fairly heavily on their spells to make their units come out on top, though, so those are the ones to look at if you want magic to play a heavier role for your army. In the case of undead armies, you'll be made or broken by how well you can buff and raise your units. High Elves and Dark Elves both need to be buffed to stop their elite, albeit fragile units from getting overwhelmed by numbers.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Vampire Counts.

......

No really there magic is awesome if you can get it off.


----------



## The rabid simian (Feb 18, 2009)

Vampire counts or deamons, as both have access to loremaster for any (almost in the vampire case) rulebook lore and have pretty good army lores too. 

And they both get access to free power dice too, which helps alleviate the low power roll if yer going magic heavy.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

The Son of Horus said:


> "Best" really isn't quantifiable.


_This._

Personally, since I'm a huge fan of versatility over raw power, I'd go with any of those armies that have access to (almost) all the lores: Empire, Slann, VC, DoC, Elves. I'd stick with the Empire wizards any day though, since their level 3 and level 4 casters are comparatively cheap but can still give your enemy a run for the money.


----------



## oneway (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you to you all for posting on this and for your answers


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Sworn Radical said:


> _This._
> 
> Personally, since I'm a huge fan of versatility over raw power, I'd go with any of those armies that have access to (almost) all the lores: Empire, Slann, VC, DoC, Elves. I'd stick with the Empire wizards any day though, since their level 3 and level 4 casters are comparatively cheap but can still give your enemy a run for the money.


 
pretty much dead on the mark for me as well, especially since i'm an Empire player and can get lords and usually a hero for the same points as most armies lords


----------



## Tanarri (Jun 23, 2011)

I picked lizardmen because with slaan you can have lore master and focused ruination which gives an extra power dice every time you cast. 

High elves because of teclis and they have something else which makes it so their spells almost always get through

Daemons because of Kairos who is probably the most versatile and powerful spell caster in the game. Plus the tzeentch buffs with loremaster twin heads plus the spell that gets you more power dice. The scribes give you more power dice for ever enemy spell that gets through.

I know empire wizards are one of the few that have access to every lore and they have cheaper wizards then those mentioned so far however as far as I know they don't have anything they can take to make their magic phase as devastating as the above armies. The few times I have played against the empire I didn't really have to worry about the magic phase. 

I only added a grey seer on screaming bell because I am a skaven player and warp tokens add a bit of power to them.

On another note I think the goblin lore lets you steal either dispel dice or power dice

Also Tomb Kings while I wouldn't put them as being the best their list does wonders for them. And ever augment spell heals the unit as well.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

lizardmen, Skaven, Highelves, Beastmen, Tomb kings (I think)


----------



## oneway (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you for your comments,but now I have another question? Would you give your mage a powerful mount


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

oneway said:


> Thank you for your comments,but now I have another question? Would you give your mage a powerful mount


depends on the mount, if its a skaven screaming bell or plague furnace, defenatly, if its a dragon or another flying beast, not really, too expencive and the wizard would be too big of a target.


----------



## Tanarri (Jun 23, 2011)

My wife puts her Spell weaver on a giant eagle and makes sure to keep it out of LoS from cannons and such. 

I like the idea of dragon mages but just about any artillery can wipe out beast and rider. 

Yes I know both of the above points are contradictory.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Dark Elves clearly have the best magic because they have titties.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

depends on what caster and what big beastie!!


----------



## oneway (Jul 27, 2011)

OK a Chaos mage what would you give him (marks Acceptable)


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

Masked Jackal said:


> Dark Elves clearly have the best magic because they have titties.


Clearly! It befuddles the minds of their opponents.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

oneway said:


> OK a Chaos mage what would you give him (marks Acceptable)


For Chaos Lores I favour Nurgle; Slaanesh can be good but suffers if your opponent is ItP.

For an unmarked Sorceror I prefer Death; for a Sorcerer Lord, Death or Shadow.


----------



## oneway (Jul 27, 2011)

Choas Scorcerer with the mark of tzeentch


----------

